Ask HN: What scripts/cronjobs should every programmer have - casper345
======
tbirrell
Not a script perse... But this runs behind the scenes to truncate excessively
long paths in the terminal and present git branch and status at a glance.

For example

    
    
        (master):~/p/s/my-app$
        (mobile-css):~/p/s/m/css$
    

[https://gist.github.com/tbirrell/459a0c65a4dbfcfe3de4669498f...](https://gist.github.com/tbirrell/459a0c65a4dbfcfe3de4669498f11db5)

